# Girls just want to have fun



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

Just a few pics showing a Guide Dog pup can have fun with her new big sisShe wore poor Chloe out


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

Great pics...

Have to say tho, your video is brilliant. You must be so committed to do what you do, to be able to say goodbye after bringing up such beautiful dogs. I have the utmost respect for people who do this. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

ORRRR shes such a sweetie pie


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics they are both stunning dogs


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone I love them both so much,but i also know that come mid July, little Jody has to go off and start her formal training at Forfar,so we are enjoying every minute we have left together and boy are we


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgoeus dogs, the chocolate one has a beautiful shiny coat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

there a pair of gorg dogs u got there.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww what contented dogs you have there and they are beatiful.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely pictures,,,,,gorgeous dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2008)

what beautiful dogs and what a fantastic job they do
well done to you i will look at the video


----------



## millmoll (Apr 13, 2008)

i must say i admire all the work that must go into training guide dogs to give someone an absolute change of life


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

yuki_lover said:


> gorgoeus dogs, the chocolate one has a beautiful shiny coat


Thanks it's amazing what a tin of sardines or pilchards can do once a week as a treat mixed in with her food


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, they look like they're having fun


----------

